# Need help decoding 1964 GTO VIN



## Ninty9Five9 (Apr 11, 2015)

My dad and I have found a car that looks to be in decent shape but want to know for sure what the car is using the vin and need help decoding the last six digits. Any help is appreciated thanks!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

"what you talkin bout willis" ! lol. what numbers or letters are you referring to?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I think he is referring to the last digits in the VIN or what numbers follow the plant letter in the VIN. If so that is the chassis number used for in plant sequencing.


----------

